# New CPC-A Coder with EPIC/EMR experience



## CarmonaEnterprises (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello I am a new CPC-A coder and I am currently looking for a job in the Northern California area. I also have EPIC experience where I have rolled out the EPIC systems to various departments and provided support and training to doctors.
I have been looking for a coder job since Nov 09 and its been a struggle. I am planning to go back and take a prep course for the CCS certification. Most of the job postings I have encountered on Monster.com and other agencies require 3 years of experience. Its been an obstacle course to get a coder job and I'm asking for ideas and suggestions to help me land that coder job  

Thanks for any advice, 
Jeff D. Carmona, CPC-A
Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice
PC Tech Support & Web Designer 
Ebay Seller
LinkedIn Profile: www.linkedin.com/in/jeffdcarmona


----------



## Posenergy07 (Apr 15, 2010)

*That CPC-A open door*

Hi Jeff:

It was good to read your thread and to let you know, you are not alone. My name is Linda, and I got my CPC-A last September. I live in Sacramento and could not find a job due to the 2+ years of experience in the coding field required. I recently offered my services as an extern, without pay, to show clinics and offices I meant business. I actually got an interview yesterday. Try offering your services unpaid, and it could turn into a profitable venture for you. Good Luck!

Linda G.


----------

